# BOOM!!



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Good Times.....


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks nice, we need all the details. Location, gun, who is that skinny guy shooting?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ERGC range/50 Cal Beowulf/me lol more accurate than I would have thought, can hit a 8 inch steel plate at 125 yards all day with a red dot... someday, I'll see what it does to a pig...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I think I shot there a long time ago, friend of mine was a member.


----------

